# Monstera adansonii emersed?



## Tucker90 (29 Oct 2018)

Has anyone tried this?! I want to try and grow it down the side of my lily pipes to hide them?! 

What ways do you guys grow “trailers” down the side of your tanks?! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Oct 2018)

Only grown philodendron out of a tank but just added that beauty to my shopping list for the house plant collection.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Only grown philodendron out of a tank but just added that beauty to my shopping list for the house plant collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Yeah it’s a stunning plant! I’ve got a few cuttings in growing now! Not sure I’ve got room though 





How did the philodendron do? 

Did you use a caddy with clay balls? I bet it was a thirsty bugger! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (30 Oct 2018)

I have a monstera deliciosa growing out of my tank and it's grown like wildfire in the last six months. It started as a cutting with only 3 tiny leaves, 2 yellowed and died during the transition to water grown before it sent out 4-5 hand sized leaves. At the beginning of summer it began throwing out massive leaves and I have a couple that are probably 16" across. The aerial roots are 8ft or so and I have roots in the water that are a few feet but I just popped it in and didn't confine them.
If I was doing the same now I would use a basket and clay pebbles but also start the plant in water whilst it was still attached to the mother plant as I think it would transition better. So instead of cutting below a pair of aerial roots for the cutting I would put them over a glass of water and let them develop a wet root system. Then it's just a case of putting the new roots in the planting basket, keeping the rest of the plant dry.


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

mort said:


> I have a monstera deliciosa growing out of my tank and it's grown like wildfire in the last six months. It started as a cutting with only 3 tiny leaves, 2 yellowed and died during the transition to water grown before it sent out 4-5 hand sized leaves. At the beginning of summer it began throwing out massive leaves and I have a couple that are probably 16" across. The aerial roots are 8ft or so and I have roots in the water that are a few feet but I just popped it in and didn't confine them.



Pictures please 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (30 Oct 2018)

They are terrible pictures because it so dark here at the moment and I can't get far enough back to fit it all in from where it looks best. As you can see it's just chucked in a corner of the tank and it's temporary as I'm going to be building a much larger black water tank in the new year. The tank is 2ft wide to give you and idea of leaf size.


----------



## tam (30 Oct 2018)

That's very cool, but huge!!


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

mort said:


> They are terrible pictures because it so dark here at the moment and I can't get far enough back to fit it all in from where it looks best. As you can see it's just chucked in a corner of the tank and it's temporary as I'm going to be building a much larger black water tank in the new year. The tank is 2ft wide to give you and idea of leaf size.




That’s amazing! And that’s not potted at all? And all from one little cutting?!? How old is it?! 

My monstera is further up on this thread in my living room! 2 years old planted from a cutting my friend gave me! Incredible how fast the grow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (30 Oct 2018)

Tucker90 said:


> That’s amazing! And that’s not potted at all? And all from one little cutting?!? How old is it?!
> 
> My monstera is further up on this thread in my living room! 2 years old planted from a cutting my friend gave me! Incredible how fast the grow!
> 
> ...



No it's not potted at all. I just shoved a piece through a one inch square hole in the condensation lid. All the roots come from that one point and it makes leaves outwards from there. I have had to hang some wire to it to stop it falling out of the tank so would recommend a firm pot base. In truth it's not a particularly good example unless you are trying to show how not to do it. When I finally setup the larger tank I'll sort it out.
It was a cutting from a mother plant my mum has had for 20 odd years. It had much smaller leaves as it was pot bound (although the aerial roots were 20 ft plus) and I took a few cuttings to tidy it up. Mums original plant has more leaves but they are far smaller. 
Mine has all grown from a three to four inch section in about 6 months or so. As previously mention it had 3 leaves to begin with but two died off. I guess it shows plants grow well with EI dosing.


----------



## mort (30 Oct 2018)

tam said:


> That's very cool, but huge!!



I'm planning to see how big I can get it with a proper support. Quite fancy a jungle room


----------

